# tornar a l'exèrcit



## betulina

Hola a tothom,

A veure si algú té coneixements militars... Es tracta d'un capità de l'exèrcit espanyol que el 1931, com a protesta pel requeriment de jurar lleialtat a la República, es retira de l'exèrcit. Llavors, quan esclata la guerra civil hi torna al bàndol dels nacionals.

Aquest "hi torna" com s'hauria de dir en termes més militars? "Es torna a allistar"? És l'únic que se m'acut... 

És per traduir l'anglès "to come out of retirement".

Alguna idea? 

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Com a orientació, en castellà és "realistarse" (llàstima que no ho trobo en català). 

Però no sé: si s'incorpora a un exèrcit diferent del primer, no sé si també és "realistarse", sinó allistar-se / enrolar-se i prou ??

Siau !!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

AH! Com es nota que el tema "mili" ha no es toca massa...

D'això que dius se'n diu *reenganxar-se* (és normatiu i tot).

Però continuo tenint el dubte de si realment es tracta d'això: si al cap i a la fi t'has retirat d'un exèrcit, aparèixer en un altre...

Fins aviat!


----------



## ampurdan

No sé, allistarse ho veig més com l'acció voluntària d'inscriure's a un exèrcit per anar a la guerra. Potser m'equivoco.

Prenent "to come out of retirement", potser podriem dir: "abandonar la jubilació militar". No n'estic especialment cofoi, amb tot.

Metonímicament: "reprendre les armes".

També: "tornar a estar en actiu".

Ara per ara, no se m'acut res més.


----------



## ernest_

Jo diria "tornar a les andades", però per desgràcia "andades" no està reconegut com a normatiu.

Altres alternatives:
-Tornar a ingressar a l'exèrcit.
-Tornar a l'exèrcit.

A mi això de "allistar-se" o "reenganxar-se" em sona més propi d'un soldat ras que d'un general.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

No sé com ho veurà la betu, però l'opció de *"reprendre les armes"* de l'ampurdan és la que trobo millor després de tot.

Trobo que funciona per al capità en qüestió, no entra en qüestions de rang i tampoc no et quedes amb el dubte que comentava abans de deixar un exèrcit i passar a formar part d'un altre que, oficialment, en aquell moment estava en rebeldia (!!!) (De fet, pel que explica la betulina, no deixava de ser un oficial insubmís desmobilitzat per desacatament, que després es va passar a l'altre bàndol - que després fos el bàndol guanyador no invalida aquesta descripció).

Salut !!


----------



## betulina

Hola a tots!
Moltes gràcies per la vostra ajuda.  

Aquest "reprendre les armes" també m'agrada, crec que optaré per això. És just el que dius, Megane.
També vaig trobar en un lloc on comparaven traduccions del francès, el castellà i el català que feien servir "reallistar-se" (Ampurdan, just això que dius que per tu "allistar-se" és inscriure's com a voluntari per anar a la guerra és el que fa aquest personatge). Però m'agrada "reprendre les armes".

Moltes gràcies, gent!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Jo diria que es _mobilitza al bandol nacional _ja que al seu dia es va desmobilitzar.

Avans, en acabar la mili, passaves a la reserva; en canvi si et feien fora per causes físiques el tribunal militar et "causa baja en el servicio activo por inhabil, ingresando en la reserva" no fora cas que et curessis i tornessin a mobilitzar-te. Durant vint anys havies d'anar a sellar la cartilla cada any -en teoría, per que al segon any ja no vaig tornar-hi car cada cop tot era mes relaxat- fins que als 40 ja et desmobilitzaven.

Així ho recordo, espero no haver-la c***


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, RIU! És veritat, no em recordava d'això de "mobilitzar/desmobilitzar".

Gràcies a tots!


----------

